# Gibbons Creek



## hankys15 (Oct 24, 2007)

Went out to Gibbons with 2 buddies, we rented kayaks had a good day of fishing for an afternoon. Fished from 4-7:30 caught 29 fish total most of them a solid 3 pounds only caught 2-3 under 2 pounds and the big one ones on the day were a 4.12 caught by my buddy and I caught a 6.1 late in the afternoon.. Overall good day most fish caught on worms and a few on a spinnerbait!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Good report! And it is good to know that you don't need a 40K boat to catch bass.


----------



## bearkat08 (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice looking fish. I have been wanting to go out there.


----------



## 12poundbass (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice fish. I am taking a trip to Coleto Creek soon. I'll give a report.


----------



## Nutt4fishin (May 16, 2008)

UR right their about not having to have o 40,000 $ boat BUT it sure is nice 



Champion 202 200EFI SWEET!!!!!!


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

I go there a lot and never had that kind of luck. good job.


----------



## blanked again (Jul 2, 2008)

what colors were you using?


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

nice fish


----------



## hankys15 (Oct 24, 2007)

Watermelon red


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

nice those fish live shallow in that lake and hold on cover tight . that is one of the best sacks 29 fish i have seen.
most of the time you get lucky to get more than five alive on that lake . but my old buddy pat obrien has the lake record still .
think it was 16 lb bin about 20 yrs ago . hit the discharge spillway with a DD-22 in tennessee shad yellow belly.
i like plum creek hit it with a minus one in sour grape old school .


----------

